# my Vacation WITHOUT kids



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

What do you get when you mix 5 friends from high school, Disneyland, and NO children or husbands???

THE MOST AWESOME VACATION EVER!!!

My husband and son already had thier annual father/son coast camping trip planned, so I just had to ask my mom if she could watch Tillie and Sofia and I was all set. WAY to easy, huh?  

Oh, and I've TOTALLY lost my voice... LOL I start back to work tomorrow, so I am praying it returns by then!!! ha ha
Here are just a few of the pics we took to show you how awesome it really was... next time you get the chance, GO without your kids ... lol seriously. freaking awesome.  ound: :whoo:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Good for you Tammy ,you deserved every minute of it. How did The girls do without you?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks!! the girls did great! 
We had been at my moms for over a week in July because my son ended up in emercency surgery at the UCDavis med center in sac and we needed to stay close to the hospital. So Tillie got really used to being there and me leaving a lot, for long periods. So it wasn't a big deal at all. My daughter said she would lay by the door sometimes, waiting for me, but wouldn't stay there for long.
Overall, it was fantastic for everyone! My daughter really needed some time with my mom also as she hasn't gotten any this summer! They had fun drawing and shopping..


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

That's sooo awesome, Tammy. Happy for you!!! Love the pics. Fun, fun!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks Tere, we can NOT wait to do it again.... lol


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

AWESOME, Tammy! We girls DO deserve our "off duty" vacays now and then!!! Hope this is the first of many! I think it makes us better parents and wives when we come back refreshed and recharged.

I hope your son is doing fine again... I don't remember hearing about him being ill!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Tammy, it sounds like a wonderful vacation! That sounds like such a good idea.....

I hope your son is well now. I did not know he was ill. 

And what happened to summer??? Schools starting all around.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

That's so great, glad you got away!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

How fun!!! Good for you for going to such a fun place without kids. I cannot believe that you have your hands in the air on ToT-I hold on for dear life on that ride.

I hope that your son is doing better.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Lynne, at least you GO on Tower of Terror. I won't even do THAT!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

You look like you are having so much fun in the pictures!!! Yes... It's good to get away with our girlfriends once in a while and just laugh and have a ball!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

angiern2004 said:


> Lynne, at least you GO on Tower of Terror. I won't even do THAT!!


Ditto!ound:


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Great shots! I was looking for mine, but haven't put them on my computer yet. Glad it was a funfilled first time for you.:biggrin1:

It was the first time we left Cassie all alone all day long, but she gave me the most excited welcome back ever! lol


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

bwhahahhaha, you guys are WIMPS!  that pic on tower of terror was actually my FIRST time ever on it ... my friends rode it like 5 times before deciding that I wouldn't hurt my back on it ... LOL then we rode it another 4 times... but this first time was the only time we were in the FRONT row. and yes, my hands were in the air... and so was my BUTT!! LOL I was shocked at how much air we got!! but it was a gentle ride and no where near as freaky as I thought it would be!!

and YES, going to Disneyland WITHOUT kids was THE best idea EVER!! we can't wait to do it again!!


----------

